# New Addition To The Family



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

As from Monday 13th February 2012 I now have a lovely adopted boy thanks to the Celia Hammond Trust who I renamed Casper (The Friendly Cat) his orginal name being Eddie. He was a little older than what I wanted, as I wanted a kitten, his actual age and date of birth is unknown but his age has been estimated as 2. He has previously spent his life being past from owner to owner and his last owners approached the Celia Hammond Trust saying "They didn't want him anymore" (and i honestly cannot see why as he is such an affection boy and loves attention being paid to him and playing), his previous owners said if the Celia Hammond Trust couldn't take him in that day they were going to throw him off a 5th floor balcony. Being left with no choice as they had told the owners they had a long waiting list of animals coming into them and fearing Caspers (AKA Eddies) safety they went and collected him and admitted him into their care, and as from the 13/02/2012 he is with me and is in a caring home with another cat who is a 3 year old female called Cuddles who is starting to like him after spending most of last night and this morning growling and hissing at him which has now stopped.

Here are some photo's of Casper:
Casper in the Celia Hammond Trust:
View attachment 84390

Casper in his safe area in my flat:







Casper checking to see were Cuddles is:







Casper chilling out in his safe area:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

tomdorrian said:


> As from Monday 13th February 2012 I now have a lovely adopted boy thanks to the Celia Hammond Trust who I renamed Casper (The Friendly Cat) his orginal name being Eddie. He was a little older than what I wanted, as I wanted a kitten, his actual age and date of birth is unknown but his age has been estimated as 2. He has previously spent his life being past from owner to owner and his last owners approached the Celia Hammond Trust saying "They didn't want him anymore" (and i honestly cannot see why as he is such an affection boy and loves attention being paid to him and playing), his previous owners said if the Celia Hammond Trust couldn't take him in that day they were going to throw him off a 5th floor balcony. Being left with no choice as they had told the owners they had a long waiting list of animals coming into them and fearing Caspers (AKA Eddies) safety they went and collected him and admitted him into their care, and as from the 13/02/2012 he is with me and is in a caring home with another cat who is a 3 year old female called Cuddles who is starting to like him after spending most of last night and this morning growling and hissing at him which has now stopped.
> 
> Here are some photo's of Casper:
> Casper in the Celia Hammond Trust:
> ...


Here is Cuddles:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_well done and congratulations on your new addition, he is beautiful, ( so is cuddles,) keep us posted to how they get on.,_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

good to hear a happy ending, well done


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome Home Casper (T.F.C.) - Fab name! 

I think him and Cuddles are both gorgeous. Isn't it funny how you have a specific cat in mind when you go into a rescue and come away with someone totally different?

I am so glad you have found each other. Hope to see and hear of lots more Cuddles/Casper antics!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

jenny armour said:


> good to hear a happy ending, well done


It will be happy ever after once Cuddles destresses as she is growling and hissing at Casper again. Casper and Cuddles are seperated at the moment due to Cuddles being stressed out, she seems to have calmed down a little due to having this time out period. Casper is fine he's running around playing in the hallway and bedroom, he seems to have settled in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Lumboo said:


> Welcome Home Casper (T.F.C.) - Fab name!
> 
> I think him and Cuddles are both gorgeous. Isn't it funny how you have a specific cat in mind when you go into a rescue and come away with someone totally different?
> 
> I am so glad you have found each other. Hope to see and hear of lots more Cuddles/Casper antics!


I think its nice I now have two cats that have the same temperments and Casper seems to be very playful and have settled in but Cuddles is stressed out as she is not used to another cat being around her, it might take her time to adjust.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

As from today casper is going back to the Celia Hammond Trust as he has kept me and my flat mate up two nights on the trot, damaged the carpet last night, clawed the curtains this morning damaging them and then attacked Cuddles but I managed to seperate them before she was physically injured.

It's a shame as I thought things were going to be ok. Oh well I am not trying again to have another animal whilst I have Cuddles as she comes first.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

tomdorrian said:


> As from today casper is going back to the Celia Hammond Trust as he has kept me and my flat mate up two nights on the trot, damaged the carpet last night, clawed the curtains this morning damaging them and then attacked Cuddles but I managed to seperate them before she was physically injured.
> 
> It's a shame as I thought things were going to be ok. Oh well I am not trying again to have another animal whilst I have Cuddles as she comes first.


are you joking or not?
i really really hope u r
even if he does give him a chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what were u expecting, a dream cat


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Ingrid25 said:


> are you joking or not?
> i really really hope u r
> even if he does give him a chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what were u expecting, a dream cat


I am not joking no.
He's wrecking the place and we aren't allowed to damage the property or its contents. Cuddles isn't getting on with him and I'm affraid she comes first, she is getting really stressed out with him as he is really hyper. I have to think of her and it said this in the booklet the trust gave us, existing pets come first. Plus he tried attacking her which isn't a good sign. Sorry I am very protective over Cuddles and I think she's better off by herself. He's a nice cat but he's better off going to someone who doesn't have other pets.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_that is such a shame, poor casper, cant you give him a little longer to settle, it does take time,_


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

tomdorrian said:


> I am not joking no.
> He's wrecking the place and we aren't allowed to damage the property or its contents. Cuddles isn't getting on with him and I'm affraid she comes first, she is getting really stressed out with him as he is really hyper. I have to think of her and it said this in the booklet the trust gave us, existing pets come first. Plus he tried attacking her which isn't a good sign. Sorry I am very protective over Cuddles and I think she's better off by herself. He's a nice cat but he's better off going to someone who doesn't have other pets.


OK first of all - you have had this cat what 2 days - that's hardly time for either cat to be settled with the changes, please don't give up on him yet - if you handle the introductions correctly there is every chance that he and cuddles will get on very well.

As a quick introduction hasn't worked - you should try the slow introduction method.

This will involve keeping Casper in 1 room with no contact with Cuddles for a week, this will allow him to get used to you & your flatmate without the added stress of another cat.

Once he has settled in a bit more, then try some scent swapping This involves taking a blanet or towel or something that Casper has slept on and putting it where Cuddles can smell it and likewise putting soemthing with Cuddle's scent in the room that Casper is in. This will allow each of them to get used to the smell of each other, without the stress of coming face to face. The next step is to allow short, supervised time together (seperate them if they start getting stressed etc), increasing the time they are together bit by bit - during this time you need to keep seperating them at night & if you are out etc. If you take the time, you can make the introduction less stressful for both of them (and yourself). Also getting a feliway diffuser may also be a good idea.

There's more information in this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-training-behaviour/186585-introducing-new-kittens-resident-cat.html

Just remember, that right now, Cuddles has an "invader" in her territory, and she is doing the natural thing of trying to protect her patch - she needs to be allowed time to adjust and to understand that this new addition isn't a threat. Likewise poor Casper has been shoved from pillar to post, and is now faced with unfamiliar surroundings with unfamiliar smells and an unfamiliar resident cat - understandbly he is scared, it takes time to get used to it all.

If you are prepared to take the time, you will find that most people here would be more than happy to help you by answering any questions and offering lots of advice to help you get through this time...there are many people on these forums who have gone through what you're going through and made successful introductions.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

tomdorrian said:


> As from today casper is going back to the Celia Hammond Trust as he has kept me and my flat mate up two nights on the trot, damaged the carpet last night, clawed the curtains this morning damaging them and then attacked Cuddles but I managed to seperate them before she was physically injured.
> 
> It's a shame as I thought things were going to be ok. Oh well I am not trying again to have another animal whilst I have Cuddles as she comes first.


Can't say that i am at all surprised to read this  Very disappointed for Casper , poor boy thought he was getting a new home


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Cats + claws = damage. You should know that :nono::


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Well if you have made the decision, then I would suggest you get him back there as as soon as possible.
Along with many others I have often been critical of Rescues seemingly over-strict policies on rehoming cats....but then we see an example like this and start to understand just why they find it so hard to trust a cat to many potential new owners.
It seems you have totally ignored any advice on how to go about properly and slowly introducing 2 cats. Poor Casper will now be stuck with a 'must only go to a home without other cats' tag which will severely damage his already limited chances of a happy new home.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Well if you have made the decision, then I would suggest you get him back there as as soon as possible.
> Along with many others I have often been critical of Rescues seemingly over-strict policies on rehoming cats....but then we see an example like this and start to understand just why they find it so hard to trust a cat to many potential new owners.
> It seems you have totally ignored any advice on how to go about properly and slowly introducing 2 cats. Poor Casper will now be stuck with a 'must only go to a home without other cats' tag which will severely damage his already limited chances of a happy new home.


Totally agree with this  Quite upset for casper


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

tomdorrian said:


> As from today casper is going back to the Celia Hammond Trust as he has kept me and my flat mate up two nights on the trot, damaged the carpet last night, clawed the curtains this morning damaging them and then attacked Cuddles but I managed to seperate them before she was physically injured.
> 
> It's a shame as I thought things were going to be ok. Oh well I am not trying again to have another animal whilst I have Cuddles as she comes first.


okay, if he keeps u awake, shut him out of your bedroom
keep him out of carpeted rooms for now
spray him with water when he climbes the curtains
take intros slowly!
seriously give him a CHANCE! you have had him 2-3 days and you expect a re homed, rehomed, rehomed cat to be perfect?  think again please for poor casper yeah, you are thinking about cuddles, but how about poor casper, he wont have much of a chance now


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Well if you have made the decision, then I would suggest you get him back there as as soon as possible.
> Along with many others I have often been critical of Rescues seemingly over-strict policies on rehoming cats....but then we see an example like this and start to understand just why they find it so hard to trust a cat to many potential new owners.
> It seems you have totally ignored any advice on how to go about properly and slowly introducing 2 cats. *Poor Casper will now be stuck with a 'must only go to a home without other cats' ta*g which will severely damage his already limited chances of a happy new home.


Totally agree and this will be unfair as Casper had no problems with Cuddles. The fault here is due to zero introduction technique, and when it hasn't worked, instead of going back to basics, the 'project' has been abandoned instead.

Like I said in another unrelated post; Rescues = once bitten, twice shy, and everyone gets tarnished with the same brush when we approach them.

I cannot tell you how DISSAPPOINTED/ANGRY I am to read this post. He is only being a CAT!!!! Scratching furniture = natural instinct. Have you provided a separate scratch post for him? A separate area for him to relax in. Have you done ANYTHING for him except ruin his chances of a forever home further.

Why do so many people not understand cats and dogs are animals that have basic needs/instincts. Yes, cats have adapted to live with humans because they are brilliant, but to expect them to never misbehave, be perfect lap cats, only be around when you want them, get on perfectly with any cat even though in the wild they are solitary creatures is just plain wrong.

Why is EVERYTHING so dispensible? He is your responsibilty - he shouldn't be treated as an appliance that can be taken back as he is 'faulty'

You shouldn't keep any animals if you can't take the responsiblity of proper ownership.

2 days and you throw in the towel?!!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

tomdorrian said:


> As from today casper is going back to the Celia Hammond Trust as he has kept me and my flat mate up two nights on the trot, damaged the carpet last night, clawed the curtains this morning damaging them and then attacked Cuddles but I managed to seperate them before she was physically injured.
> 
> *It's a shame *as I thought things were going to be ok. *Oh well I am not trying again to have another animal* whilst I have Cuddles as she comes first.


*'It's a shame' *good grief!!! In a way I do think it's best he goes back, maybe next time someone will take him that is actually prepared to work with him!!!

When I first got Molly, I dont think I had a proper nights sleep for about 3 months!!! Not once did I think to 'send her back'!!!!

When Manny joined us, I knew it would take hard work .... I certainly didnt think I could get him, plonk him on the floor, tell Molly to get on with him and hey presto!! Introductions take time, patience, sleepless nights all sorts of things!! You should of really thought about this BEFORE adopting another cat ......

*'oh well I'm not trying again to have another animal' * well that's one good thing to come out of this!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

This selection of statements from the OP is why i am not at all surprised at this , totally unrealistic expectations IMO :nonod: Very sad for poor Casper but it does sound as if he will be much better off with someone who actually understands cats !  

We are after a kitten so our current cat (Who is neutered) can bring her up her way as if it is her own.

we are willing to pay between £5 to £50 maximum

the kitten will pick up her traits and behaviour and Cuddles will look after it plus it will give Cuddles a play mate.

I got Cuddles (My 3 year old) for nothing on gumtree and she was even delivered to my home 2 years ago in March from Thamesmead. I thought by offering some money I might be able to get a kitten. I don't know what the going rates are but I am not paying a fortune to line someones pocket and that's why I am willing to pay what I can afford (up to £50), I could go on gumtree and get one for nothing (free).


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

It really is quite sad that the OP thought that an older cat would automatically become 'the mother' ..... just show's how un-experienced they really are with cats! 

I hope for Casper's sake he finds a forever home where he can be loved.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How sad, poor puss! He has been re homed so many times he has become untrusting, realises he wont be anywhere for long and pushes the boundaries.
I do hope you dont decide to have children in the future, what if your second child upsets your first or keeps you up all night? You wont be able to send a baby back- or wlll you?:nonod:


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

London, Lewisham - Animals in Need of a Home - Celia Hammond Animal Trust UK Rescue Shelters

Eddie (I won't call him Casper as OP doesn't deserve to have renamed him) is back on the Celia Hammond website with the following update

"UPDATE 16TH FEB: Unfortunately poor Eddie who was homed at the weekend has been returned to us because he was too lively and scratched a carpet!! Now hoping for a new home where his lively personality will be appreciated!"

Fingers crossed this little cat gets proper caring owners next time!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sound's like they are as annoyed as us about the situation .... and who can blame them! Must make their job twice as hard 


Why do I have a nagging feeling in the back of my mind that the OP will be back posting that they have now 'purchased' a tiny kitten ........ hopefully will never happen ....


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Sound's like they are as annoyed as us about the situation .... and who can blame them! Must make their job twice as hard
> 
> Why do I have a nagging feeling in the back of my mind that the OP will be back posting that they have now 'purchased' a tiny kitten ........ hopefully will never happen ....


Sadly the thought crossed my mind too...let's just hope not.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Poor Eddie  He must be quite bewildered  I so hope someone suitable comes along soon and treats him with the love, kindness and PATIENCE he deserves


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

If only I lived in the UK I'd be calling them in a flash, Eddie sounds like an absolutely adorable cat who with a bit of time and paitence would make a wonderful addition to any household.

Pity the OP wasn't prepared to make the effort - hopefully Eddie will now find someone who deserves to have him.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

notsure said:


> Pity the OP wasn't prepared to make the effort - hopefully Eddie will now find someone who deserves to have him.


i know, this user does not deseve to have eddie or any other pets if this is how they treat cats that arent 'quite right'. at least at his next home (if he ever gets one) he will be understood properly poor eddie


----------

